# Out of Control



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

This is a bit hard to explain but here goes. (We live in a second story apartment) Vino is now 12 weeks old and we are still battling the potty training with him. So our best way we deal with it is by prevention. So we take him out all the time but when we do he is a maniac to even put a leash him. He grows and squirms and bites when you try to put a leash on him. Once you accomplish that we ring the bell that's on the door, walk him out the door and since he is too small to go down the stairs on his own, you have to carry him. He doesn't want to be picked up. So we walk down the stairs to try to get him to follow, because then he just cries or barks and stands there. So we come back up to pick him up and he turns into a attack dog. He ferociously growls and bites along with squirming to not wanting to be picked up. We have tried treats, different ways to hold him, getting our other Vizsla involved...nothing. We think that's why he pees inside all the time is because he doesn't like the process of having to pee. I don't blame him personally but what else can we do? We try picking him up before we go out the door, we've tried no leash, we've tried calmly talking and having him sit and rewarding and lots of praise. But the little monster is driving us up the wall and we are out of ideas. I know we live in an apartment but trust me, that's has nothing to with the amount of exercise our pets get. We are just tired and out of ideas, thanks guys :-\


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm afraid I have no solutions for you :-[ just some sympathy. I found the first few weeks of having a puppy exhausting and I didn't have those sorts of issues.

Sounds to me like you might be right and vino isn't liking the whole process of going outside. I'm not sure what to suggest, can you break it down into smaller bits for him? Like just putting the leash on and off but not going anywhere so that no longer becomes a signal for the stairs? Then opening the door, going out a few steps and back in again. Sounds like the stairs are the problem, I don't think forcing down the stairs is going to help long-term, you need to find some way of making them less scary and difficult for him but I don't have any ideas. Using your other V sounds like a great idea, pity it's not working.

None of which helps with the toiletting.... I guess there is no lift for a two story building? Is there another exit that might be easier for him to get down? Or at least if it is different he might be willing to give it a go?

Sorry, I have nothing really. Hang in there, hopefully someone else has some better ideas than me!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We live on a second floor apartment as well so we were worried when we brought Holley home. Luckily she was a bit older (16 weeks) so she had a bit more control over making it down the steps to the grass. We had to try to correct the habit of going crazy when it was time to put the leash on though. It took alot of time and consistency. We make her sit for it. Now she knows to come to the door and sit down and wait for the leash. She sometimes has her puppy moments where she forgets and is excited to go out. We just wait and she then sits. I agree that it sounds like he may have a fear of the steps. Holley was unsure of ours at first as well. She didn't have any at the breeder's. We just worked her through it with reassurance and patience. I agree that using your older V is probably the best way. He will look to her for guidance. Good luck to you.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Do you have really steep steps or are they fairly normal? Kobi initially had a fear of my steps (which are carpeted, that may make them easier for him, I don't know). Here is how he got over it:

I was bringing him home from my parents house where we were playing. He was about 9.5 weeks at this time. Of course when I first got him it seemed like I had to take a suitcase of stuff every time we traveled. So I got home, first trip inside I bring him inside. As soon as he hits the ground he runs up the stairs. Second time I come in with more stuff he's already at the top of the stairs whining because I'm not there (he can't see me from where he is either). I figure, what the heck, only one more trip, he will live. By the time I got in the house the third time, he was already downstairs in front of the door. I think his fear of being alone for two whole minutes was enough to make him try the stairs.

If your steps aren't terribly steep or slick, you might try just going down them and letting him follow. If you leave him for a few minutes, he may navigate them on his own. Your experience may vary, but Kobi conquered the stairs literally the day after I brought him home.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

We live on the 2nd floor too, but never had problems with Kian freaking out.
He learned pretty quickly that he had to go outside (for the most part :-[ )
One thing we did was have one of us go out to the steps and down one or two, turn around and call him with the door open. He would see me or my GF and make his way over. He would get curious and want to go down on his own. When he knew he couldn't do it we just calmly picked him up.
On the way back in he would try and make it up the stairs on his own....that was a funny site to see.

Good luck.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Why don't you read some of the crate training posts on here and stick to a routine. I'll bet in a week or two it will all fall into place. We picked Copper up (out of his crate) and carried him down the stairs and out the door when we got home every day, for 4 weeks until he was in control enough to do it on his own. By the way, it has nothing to do with what he wants. Training is all about what you want. I would also practice leash training with him 3 times a day (with rewards) and I'll bet, in a day or two, he will ask for the leash.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I like Merc's idea of breaking it down into steps (excuse the pun), get the dog to like/tolerate each part of the process (leash, steps, etc) separately by pairing it with treats. In puppy class, they had us pair clicking the leash on the collar with a clicker and a food reward. But I'd keep training sessions for when you're relaxed and the dog doesn't urgently need to go potty.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

here is Vino debating those stairs, he's looking at Foxie our other Vizsla who is below him. The funny thing is he goes up them every time and has for almost two weeks. We are going to start doing step by step and puting his leash/collar/harness on for fun to get him used to it. I think its just too much at once for him. He is still in the stage where he just barks for things he wants which is getting worse. He is such a sweet puppy when he's tired, but that energy is something else. Thanks guys


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Sad and cute--he really does look worried, poor guy.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Don't let the face fool you Sarah, they ALWAYS look worried at that age. It is their only emotion! I have pictures of Kobi to prove it lol


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, I know what you mean--we laughed about Rosie's furrowed brow when she was a pup.


----------



## tiggers mum (Jan 6, 2011)

Tigger still has that worried expression at the age of 11!! Hope you get it sorted but you will need to be the assertive ones at this young stage and not let him get the better of you although it is hard when you find yourself doing the same command 50+ times in these early days !! Good luck!!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Before he goes out, put some treats on every other step. He will be a pro in a couple days. ;D


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

i tried putting treats on each step but he paces back and forth and barks and cries and wont go down... haha


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

So? What do you do? I would sit down on the steps with him and walk him down. Hold him under his belly and by the back of the collar. Slid down the steps with him. Once he gets to his favorite treat on step number 2 sit there for a minute or two and rest until he eats it and calms down. Then proceed to step number 4 and then 6 and so on... He is just fearfull of the unknown. Once he sees steps are fun; he will be racing up and down them like a playground!


----------



## Kswift49 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

I have taken home an 11 week old male four days ago. "Mostyn" has acclimated nicely with crate training, however he gets feisty trying to test us with establishing dominance. While waiting for last series of shots, we try to meet his needs with exercise and safe play dates so it's not easy venting off excess ENERGY.... 
I have been using my hands to mimick his mother's snout on his neck to roll him over into submission and he squirms and bites to no end...
Mostyn is my third V and my first male...there's obviously a difference....
Please advise....


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

We saw a huge difference with our current male pup compared to our female. The male was much more dominate and we are still having problems like you are with the squirming and biting. From picking him up to moving him or telling him something he doesnt want to do he is a fighter. I do the rolling over and dominating him and it works for a while..


----------



## Kswift49 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks...so I guess this will be a challenge


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

yes, Vino is almost 15 weeks and he still growls like a grizzly bear... good luck


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

It is possible that the puppies are taking your attempts to dominate / discipline like their mother as a game and that is why it makes them squirm around and chew on you some more. I just kept putting something in merc's mouth so that he was always chewing on something that wasn't me. Eventually he would look for one of his toys to chew on when he got excited rather than latching onto the nearest human.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Copper is 11 months old now and we never had a problem with "male dominance". I think it's just a phase or you got a pup that has those traits. I'm not convinced it is because he is a male.


----------

